# Tal vez se le pueda llamar sabiduría?



## Jade

Hola World!

I don't know wheter or not this is the right place to put this thread but it has just has come up in my mind that we all together could create a thread with sentences we believe are interesting to think about it.

I'm convinced that there will be a lot of them whe think are useless for our way of thinking, life etc., on the other hand this could be a good discussion point to improve whatever language we want to improve.

What do you think about it?

Jade


Here's the first one:

1.- Yo no sé si Dios existe, pero si existe, sé que no le va a molestar mi duda.


----------



## Tormenta

Jade said:
			
		

> Hola World!
> we all together could create a thread with sentences we believe are interesting to think about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the first one:
> 
> 1.- Yo no sé si Dios existe, pero si existe, sé que no le va a molestar mi duda.



2.-Cuando la vida te patea el trasero, solo te está empujando hacia adelante.


----------



## Jade

Tormenta, 

me gusta Tormenta, será por esa convicción que te has llamado Tormeta?   

Un abrazo

Jade




			
				Tormenta said:
			
		

> 2.-Cuando la vida te patea el trasero, solo te está empujando hacia adelante.


----------



## Tormenta

Jade said:
			
		

> Tormenta,
> 
> me gusta Tormenta, será por esa convicción que te has llamado Tormeta?
> 
> Un abrazo
> 
> Jade




Sí, yo creo que en la vida siempre hay que tirar "pa' lante"  

Otro abrazo,

Tormenta

PD.  Perdón, lo borré por error


----------



## temujin

--

A woman I once knew was constantly bothered by a religious "organizaion"(think it´s best to call them just that...), showing up on her door, telling her she would go to hell if she didn´t convert. 

Then, finally she said to them "I rather go to hell with my friends, than to heaven with you!"

She never saw them again.
I think it is a really good phrase, and I´m sort of hoping for an opportunity to use it myself...

until then, I leave it here.


----------



## el_novato

Tormenta said:
			
		

> 2.-Cuando la vida te patea el trasero, solo te está empujando hacia adelante.



Guau, que filosofía tan profunda y abstracta.  Debo de dejar mi corporea existencia,  elevarme sublime y desprenderme de toda atadura que nuble el entendimiento, para comprender la sabiduría y magnificiencia de Tormenta.   

Como dijera el gran pensador:

Todo pa'lante y nada pa'trás   .


----------



## Tormenta

el_novato said:
			
		

> Guau, *que filosofía tan profunda* y abstracta.  Debo de dejar mi corporea existencia,  elevarme sublime y desprenderme de toda atadura que nuble el entendimiento, para comprender la *sabiduría y magnificiencia de Tormenta.   *
> 
> Como dijera el gran pensador:
> 
> Todo pa'lante y nada pa'trás   .



No dije que sea filosofía , y mucho menos profunda. Tampoco, hice uso de la palabra "sabiduría". Pero que la vida te patea el trasero (la versión original dice c--o  ) te lo patea.  Luego, el tirar pa' lante es elección de cada uno.

Saludos, 

Tormenta


----------



## el_novato

Es una manera graciosa (bueno, al menos eso pensé cuando redactaba el comentario) para decirte que tu frase es bonita y encierra una gran
verdad.

Saludos, linda, agradable y preciosa argentina (las demás no se pongan celosas)    

Recuerda, estamos de fiesta.       Aunque con éste (como hace mil comentarios) llevo 11.





			
				Tormenta said:
			
		

> No dije que sea filosofía , y mucho menos profunda. Tampoco, hice uso de la palabra "sabiduría". Pero que la vida te patea el trasero (la versión original dice c--o  ) te lo patea.  Luego, el tirar pa' lante es elección de cada uno.
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> Tormenta


----------



## el_novato

Creo que la regué con Tormenta, o sea que volví a meter la pata.

El comentario que hice sobre la frase de Tormenta, era para decirle que me gustó, ya que la frase  te enseña jugando   ( y hay que felicitar a quién pueda hacer eso); y le quise decir en mi comentario que me gustó por divertida y además que enseña una gran verdad.

Una disculpa Tormenta.

el novato


----------



## Tormenta

el_novato said:
			
		

> *Creo que la regué con Tormenta*, o sea que volví a meter la pata.
> 
> El comentario que hice sobre la frase de Tormenta, era para decirle que me gustó, ya que la frase  te enseña jugando   ( y hay que felicitar a quién pueda hacer eso); y le quise decir en mi comentario que me gustó por divertida y además que enseña una gran verdad.
> 
> Una disculpa Tormenta.
> 
> el novato




Veamos   .....................bueno, está bien, tres  kilos de Haagen Dasz, de los sabores que yo elija y queda todo arreglado   

No hay problema, Novato, fue solo un mal entendido 

Saludos ,

Tormenta


----------



## calzetin

Yo muchas veces le digo a la gente

"mira a ambos lados antes de cruzar la carretera"

...pero lo digo para recordármelo a mí mismo. Aunque parezca increíble, soy tan despistado, que no es la primera vez que cruzo mientras pienso en mis cosas sin mirar si pasan coches o no.


----------



## calzetin

También digo a veces

"Si te regalan un Gremlin, no le des de comer después de media noche"

y

"Si eres el Correcaminos... corre!"

Ahora pensareis todos "ya sabía yo que el calzetín este era algo raro"   

(mis frases aportan una sabiduría exótica)


----------



## sastrem92

Había hace bastante tiempo una campaña publicitaria en la TV española en la que recomendaban no tomar alcohol si después ibas a conducir.  Decía:

SI BEBES, NO CONDUZCAS

A la que yo le añadí:

SI FUMAS, NO TE DUCHES


----------



## mddb

temujin said:
			
		

> --
> 
> A woman I once knew was constantly bothered by a religious "organizaion"(think it´s best to call them just that...), showing up on her door, telling her she would go to hell if she didn´t convert.
> 
> Then, finally she said to them "I rather go to hell with my friends, than to heaven with you!"


I've heard a similar story, but the woman's reply was supposed to have been:

"I don't belive in my god, which is the true one, so how would you want me to believe in yours?"

as you say, i have been longing for a chance to say it, but yet haven't


----------



## cuchuflete

Jade,
Thanks for the opportunity to recite a few of my favorite sentences,

Don´t confuse motion with action....E. Hemingway

La soledad..es el meollo de nuestra esencia, y con esto de agruparnos y arebañarnos, no hacemos sino ahondarla.....M de Unamuno

For every difficult and vexatious problem, there is one easy, simple solution.......and it´s wrong!   H.L. Mencken

Un abrazo,
Cuchu


----------



## Jade

Thank you for reciting your pretty sentences.

The last one makes me think on "Todo problema tiene solución y si no la tiene, deja de ser problem" I'm not too sure what to think about this wisdom ........

Un abrazo

Jade


----------



## zebedee

Everyone's heard of the expression:

_If you can't beat them, join them._

But I prefer my particular version:

*If you can't beat them, wear a big hat.*

Zeb


----------



## cuchuflete

zebedee said:
			
		

> Everyone's heard of the expression:
> 
> _If you can't beat them, join them._
> 
> But I prefer my particular version:
> 
> *If you can't beat them, wear a big hat.*
> 
> Zeb


What would the result be if we were to combine Zeb´s mysterious, mystical phrase with that of T.Roosevelt-- ¨Speak softly, and carry a big stick¨?

*Speak softly and wear a big hat?   or    If you can´t beat them, carry a big stick?*

Saludos,
Cuchu

La respuesta correcta para cada pregunta difícil es ´chocolate´--Jade y Zeb


----------



## calzetin

Hola a todos

Estas frases también las digo mucho:

- Solo nos queda un vida (no somos gatos)

- Las maquinas del tiempo no existen así que no pienses en el pasado.

- Si quieres algo cógelo; si te lo quitaron, róbalo (y corre)
- Si quieres a alguien cógelo; si te lo quitaron, róbalo (y corre más rápido)

 Hasta luego
Calzetin


----------



## pinkpanter

Me gusta este thread, muy buenas las frases chicos. 

Una amiga me dijo,

_"No dejes que tus miedos interfieran en tus sueños"_

Es un buen consejo, me he equivocado en alguna ocasión por eso.
_
"This too, will pass"_

También esta creo que es buena. Por muy mal que te sientas, las cosas tenderán a mejorar (esperemos)   

Un abrazo a todos


----------



## Graziella

Hi everybody,
Let me be present here, 
"Wouldn't it be nice if whenever we messed up our life, we could simply press "Ctrl-Alt-Delete"?
Best Regards.


----------



## lauranazario

Two quotes helped me through very trying times in the corporate world. I have since then kept them glued to the filing cabinet in my office. 

1) Great spirits have often encountered violent opposition from mediocre minds.... Albert Einstein.

2) Keep away from people who try to belittle your ambitions. Small people always do that, but the truly great make you feel that you, too, can become great..... Mark Twain.


----------



## pinkpanter

Very inspiring Laura. I'm glad you shared them with us


----------



## cuchuflete

pinkpanter said:
			
		

> "This too, will pass"
> 
> También esta creo que es buena. Por muy mal que te sientas, las cosas tenderán a mejorar (esperemos)
> 
> Un abrazo a todos



Gracias Pantera....Verdad lo que escribes.  Cuando tengo ganas de lamentar y preocuparme por una situación negativa, pienso en eso de *"This too, will pass"* y si me haga falta, me acuerdo de que el dicho NO dice "This too, will stay",

Un abrazo,
Cuchu


----------



## Graziella

Dear Cuchu,
You will be soon reaching 2000 posts and I'm still waiting for your reply.
If it is the case that you have decided not to compete with me (flowers & plants contest) just let me know. 
Besides, I need some help with a translation and nobody replied to me. Would you be so kind to help me? I posted a new thread about Organization Chart, and I bet you could help me about. Put a smile in your face and a song in your heart. Best wishes.


----------



## calzetin

Como ya hice la semana pasada, ahí van otras frases:

- A veces, cuanto más cerca estás de tu destino, más te das cuenta de que este está en la otra dirección.

- Si se pone a llover y no te importa mojarte, es porque eres feliz.

- Si alguien te hace sentir bien sólo con palabras, pídele una caricia; si la caricia te hace sentir mejor, pídele un beso; si el beso te hace sentir aún mejor, arráncale la ropa.



Calzetin


----------



## pinkpanter

jajaja

Muy buena la última calzetin...

La panterita afilando sus uñas


----------



## Graziella

What about this?

Marriage changes passion. Suddenly you're in bed with a relative.
It is not my case of course!


----------



## Jade

Graziella,

your sentence made me think of that one:

Dos que duermen en el mismo colchón se vuelven de la misma opinión


----------



## Tormenta

Graziella said:
			
		

> What about this?
> 
> Marriage changes passion. *Suddenly you're in bed with a relative.*
> It is not my case of course!


----------



## Artrella

Graziella said:
			
		

> What about this?
> 
> Marriage changes passion. Suddenly you're in bed with a relative.
> It is not my case of course!





Imagination, sometimes a costume, changing bed for other places, different times.... and voilá!!!  Passion is there!!!


Art


----------



## Tormenta

Artrella said:
			
		

> Imagination, sometimes a costume, changing bed for other places, different times.... and voilá!!!  Passion is there!!!
> 
> 
> Art




Yeah, or changing the  "relative"  for your PE teacher!   

Tranquila, solo es broma  

Tormenta


----------



## Graziella

Dear Tormenta,
Are you astonished? Did I rattle your cage? 

_"I love being married. It's so great to find that one special person you want to annoy for the rest of your life"_


----------



## Tormenta

Graziella said:
			
		

> Dear Tormenta,
> Are you astonished? Did I rattle your cage?
> 
> _"I love being married. *It's so great to find that one special person you want to annoy for the rest of your life*"_




Hi Graziella,

I am sure it is great to find somebody like that.  If I ever find him, I keep him and annoy him for ever!   

Tormenta


----------

